# E34 or E36



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Michael330 said:


> *
> 
> This sounds interesting and tempting, especially that we live relatively close and I visit LA from time to time. Thanks Hack. My only concerns are: reliability of a V8 engine (I've heard many people's horror stories, then remember Nat Brown's 540i problems - I know his was E39 but still), price difference between 525 and 540, hurt ego (my wife in 540i!!). I can get over the last one. You got me thinking about it now. How much are they selling for? *


I'll be honest and up front with you...It's got an Nikasil engine. One of the reason why he hasn't sold the car is because it's impossible to get a decent trade in value. 

Do a little research on BMW Nikasil engine heads, and if you're still interested, I'll check with him.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Pic of my E34


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> I'll be honest and up front with you...It's got an Nikasil engine. One of the reason why he hasn't sold the car is because it's impossible to get a decent trade in value.
> 
> Do a little research on BMW Nikasil engine heads, and if you're still interested, I'll check with him. *


Ah, the dreaded Nikasil engine. Not to ruin HACK's sale, but I would avoid them.

I saw a 740 getting a new engine at the dealer yesterday, I can probably assume that this was the problem (didn't look flooded)....


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Michael, would I be out of line to suggest a non-bmw car ? ?

There are so many more reliable cars out there and if it's a car your wife is going to be using, wouldn't you rather her be in something newer . . .

Just a thought . . . when I think of an older used BMW, I think $$$$$$ in repairs . . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Michael, would I be out of line to suggest a non-bmw car ? ?
> 
> There are so many more reliable cars out there and if it's a car your wife is going to be using, wouldn't you rather her be in something newer . . .
> 
> Just a thought . . . when I think of an older used BMW, I think $$$$$$ in repairs . . . . *


You may think that, but it's not true.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> You may think that, but it's not true. *


Like any used car if you do your homework and be selective you shoud be okay.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Michael, would I be out of line to suggest a non-bmw car ? ?
> 
> There are so many more reliable cars out there and if it's a car your wife is going to be using, wouldn't you rather her be in something newer . . .
> 
> Just a thought . . . when I think of an older used BMW, I think $$$$$$ in repairs . . . . *


BMWs are more expensive if something goes wrong, but buying the right car should minimize chances of expensive repairs.

Just think of all the happiness that you could get from a used BMW over an Accord


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> BMWs are more expensive if something goes wrong, but buying the right car should minimize chances of expensive repairs.
> 
> ...


The Accords drive really well though !?!?

Anyway, I know most of you guys are BMW biased and I am also to some degree though not quite as much as some of you . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> You may think that, but it's not true. *


I've got a problem worrying about problems !?!?

That's why I think newer is always better . . .


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm actually leaning towards a new Accord for my wife at this point. Hey, she doesn't want a BMW...fine, then we should get something that's practical, has little depreciation and isn't a dog.

If I got a RWD car for her, it would have to at least have traction control, and preferably DSC. Traction control was an option on the E34, so if your wife is anything like mine, you might want to look for a car that has it.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> The Accords drive really well though !?!?
> 
> Anyway, I know most of you guys are BMW biased and I am also to some degree though not quite as much as some of you . . . *


The Accord doesn't drive really well compared to an E36 or E34 :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The Accord doesn't drive really well compared to an E36 or E34 :dunno: *


yes it does !!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *yes it does !! *


Aren't you the same guy that just dismissed the Integra as a little boring?

IMO, the Integra is a ball of fire compared to the Accord. My mom has had three Accords over the past 11 years, and I've had an Integra; the E36 and E34 totally kick an Accord's ass in the fun to drive category. Heck, the Passat is a better drive than the Accord (but don't get me started on VW reliability...).


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *
> Aren't you the same guy that just dismissed the Integra as a little boring?
> 
> IMO, the Integra is a ball of fire compared to the Accord. My mom has had three Accords over the past 11 years, and I've had an Integra; the E36 and E34 totally kick an Accord's ass in the fun to drive category. Heck, the Passat is a better drive than the Accord (but don't get me started on VW reliability...). *


I gotta agree with Phil here. How can you call the Integra boring yet say an Accord would be preferable over an E34 or E36? That's just nuts.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I'd rather own my E34 over a Honda product. The E34 rides great, handles fairly well, near bullet proof reliability, and great looking. An Accord is Boring in all those listed above. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *
> Aren't you the same guy that just dismissed the Integra as a little boring?
> 
> IMO, the Integra is a ball of fire compared to the Accord. My mom has had three Accords over the past 11 years, and I've had an Integra; the E36 and E34 totally kick an Accord's ass in the fun to drive category. Heck, the Passat is a better drive than the Accord (but don't get me started on VW reliability...). *


Ok, ok ok guys . . . calm down a little and hear me out

First of all I was just kidding around with Nate by saying it was more exciting - I figured Nate would say 'no it doesn't' and I would then say again 'yes it does' - over and over again . . .

Anyway, to clarify my thoughts on the Integra -
I don't think it's boring and at the higher rpm's it pulls really nicely and with excitement . . . my problem with the car was under 4000 rpm's it feels like sludge . . . it's like it doesn't have any get up and go, I felt like I was driving a Civic which in it's own right is an excellent car but it's just not the feeling 'I' am looking for.

Maybe I should give it another try and see if I still feel that way . . . sometimes my first impression is wrong like it was when I originally test drove the G35 (at first I wasn't crazy about it, then on my 2nd drive I thought it was great)

But hey guys . . . if there is one thing I've got no problem in saying is 'I'm wrong'


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

I know that this board has a very strong BMW bias, but as an enthusiast who appreciates any good car from any manufacturer, and someone that has been in the automotive industry for 18 years (which has given me the chance to drive almost everything out there) I've got to tell you - Accords are fine cars, and some of them are even fun to drive. The 3rd gen Accord LXi (1986-1989) was oriented towards the sporty side of driving - great turn in, very tossable little car - reminded me of a grown up go kart in its demeanor. The 5th gen Accord EX (1994 - 1997) is an excellent handling car, and the VTEC engine has a surprising amount of power above 4500 rpm. Yes, they are not as much fun to drive as a BMW, but don't summarily dismiss them just because they are Hondas. It simply is untrue to say that all Accords are boring appliance-like vehicles.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Dan said:


> *...Accords are fine cars, and some of them are even fun to drive...It simply is untrue to say that all Accords are boring appliance-like vehicles. *


The fact is, I recommended to my parents that they buy their first Accord back in '91. At this point I see myself buying one for my wife in the near term future. If they were _really_ boring (something like a Buick Century), then I wouldn't even consider them.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dan said:


> *I know that this board has a very strong BMW bias, but as an enthusiast who appreciates any good car from any manufacturer, and someone that has been in the automotive industry for 18 years (which has given me the chance to drive almost everything out there) I've got to tell you - Accords are fine cars, and some of them are even fun to drive. The 3rd gen Accord LXi (1986-1989) was oriented towards the sporty side of driving - great turn in, very tossable little car - reminded me of a grown up go kart in its demeanor. The 5th gen Accord EX (1994 - 1997) is an excellent handling car, and the VTEC engine has a surprising amount of power above 4500 rpm. Yes, they are not as much fun to drive as a BMW, but don't summarily dismiss them just because they are Hondas. It simply is untrue to say that all Accords are boring appliance-like vehicles. *


I agree with this . . . I am a big Honda/Acura fan

My wife's Honda Odyssey is very driver oriented and is fun to drive belelive it or not . . . it just looks a little on the geeky side but then again, so do all minivans . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I agree with this . . . I am a big Honda/Acura fan
> 
> My wife's Honda Odyssey is very driver oriented and is fun to drive belelive it or not . . . it just looks a little on the geeky side but then again, so do all minivans . . . *


Alan,

Once someone praises the driving dynamics of a MINIVAN, they lose all credibility on speaking of matters relating to car "feel".


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Alan,
> 
> Once someone praises the driving dynamics of a MINIVAN, they lose all credibility on speaking of matters relating to car "feel". *


You cannot judge it without driving it my friend !!!

It's funny but when my father is in the front seat he ALWAYS says to me 'Alan, you drive this van like it's a sports car"

It's true . . . it is a 'driver's car' or should I say van . . . all the car magazines agree with me also :thumbup:

BTW this is all relative to it being a minivan. . . . I'm not saying it's as driver oriented as my E46 . . .

When you give me a call, we'll discuss it


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

I see that the discussion took some unexpected turns! Yes, I bet that in terms of reliability BMW will always lose with Honda. That is not the point though. I bet Ferrari is even worse. Our almost 11 years old Civic now had absolutely no issues except the muffler that corroded and almost fell off ($150 job - can't beat that). Otherwise nothing, nada, niente. I would absolutely recommend it as a reliable yet absolutely boring transportation. Same with Accord. Our friends just boght a new one. It is really comfortable inside, roomy, it even has a decent acceleration but it is not a drivers car. Both cars feel like some kind of amphebias, they seem to be floating on the water rather than driving. Civic's steering, breaks are a joke. Throttle response is non-existant. For some reason drivers cars require more maintanance. If I had to consider some Japanese sedan I think I might look at Mazda's new 6. In terms of road feel it is a better car than Accord. In terms of reliability, I simply don't know...
Yes, Nikasil issue is pretty scary. The funny thing is that it is not really BMW's fault. It is really the crappy US gasoline with high sulphur content that caused it. I think I am pretty set on 525i though for other reasons as well such as price and gas milage. It seems that I should be able to get a decent one for ~ 10K. Now how do you go about buying a used car in America. Where do you get a certified mechanic to look at it and do they issue any legally binding document after the inspetion, how much should it cost me? How do you actually transfer title, what documents are involved? Do you reregister a car in DMV and get new plates for it? Are there any taxes involved? These are all my guesses based on situation in other countries so do not laugh at my ignorance.


----------



## Mode (Apr 21, 2002)

Michael330 said:


> *I think I am pretty set on 525i though for other reasons as well such as price and gas milage.*


I think that would be my choice, too (already having an E36).



> *
> It seems that I should be able to get a decent one for ~ 10K. Now how do you go about buying a used car in America. Where do you get a certified mechanic to look at it and do they issue any legally binding document after the inspetion, how much should it cost me? How do you actually transfer title, what documents are involved? Do you reregister a car in DMV and get new plates for it? Are there any taxes involved? These are all my guesses based on situation in other countries so do not laugh at my ignorance. *


I sold my last car (97 328is) on Autotrader - seems like a good place for the buying party. Assuming you are living in CA, www.dmv.ca.gov has all the FAQ(s) regarding used vehicle purchases.


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

OK. I did some test drives and I think I am back to point A but with more emphasis on E36 this time. E36 325 is really a fun car to drive! E34 looks great and is more luxurious and roomy inside, it feels noticebly heavier (525). I am also a little concern that it might be too big for my wife as she does a lot of city driving and parallel parking in tight spots. I think E36 maybe a better bet. Seems like I will stay faithful to the 3 series. Anyone parting with their E36? I think I will just keep my eyes open to both and pick one based on price and quality of a unit. They both have their pros ad cons but I liked them both.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't know how much you want to spend, but if you are looking at a 94 or 95 325i, then a 96 328i might not be too far from your goal. It might just be personal preference, but I think the 328i is a better car than the 325i. A co-worker bought a 96 328is about 6 months ago with 92k that was very nicely equipped (SP, premium stereo, htd seats, ASC, etc...) for something like $12,000. It was meticulously maintained by an enthusiast who sold it to buy a '99 M3. I am sure a sedan will be the same price or cheaper. 

The most important thing you can do is find a good local mechanic that you see working on alot of German cars. Drive around a bit and take a look around, and ask fellow board members or BMW CCA members in your area. When I sold my E30 a few weeks ago, the buyer took it to a local garage before he made an offer. It needed a few small items but nothing that I didn't know needed to be fixed. I think the mechanic charged him something like $20. Dealers also do used car inspections, albeit a bit more expensive! 

Some things to ask: Has the car been maintained by a dealer/independent mechanic or by PepBoys/Jiffy Lube, have all the Inspection services been done, have the fluids been flushed regularly, etc. On a test drive, listen for abnormal noises when driving. Do you hear banging going over bumps? Do you feel looseness or play in the steering (both the E34 and E36 have rock-solid steering and should have no play) Does it grip the road well or does it appear to bounce? Also, if its a 5 speed be sure to check the clutch, as it can be a relatively expensive item to repair. On an automatic, check to be sure there is no slipping in the transmission and that it shifts smoothly and when it should shift. In some older cars, the auto trans will start to loose its memory and will not know if it should upshift or downshift on occasions.


----------

